# Is this termite damage?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a piece wood with a big sap pocket and some bark.


----------



## wchang (Nov 19, 2012)

joed said:


> Looks like a piece wood with a big sap pocket and some bark.



Good to know that it was not insect damage. Thanks!


----------



## lwc (May 24, 2020)

joed said:


> Looks like a piece wood with a big sap pocket and some bark.


I agree with this. It does not look like any termite damage.


----------

